# what do I need for tissue culture



## brainfade (Dec 27, 2009)

I've looked at a couple of produces out there and want to try it. The kits I see are around $250. Does any one know how to build your own kit to play around with and possibly successful . it apears that all the thing needed can be purchase anyware.


----------



## whitefrost (Dec 30, 2009)

i have been looking into tissue culture as well . hoping a cheaper alternative will come along i dont have the space for a mom and it seems tissue culture is the answer . post if you do find a cheaper source


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Dec 30, 2009)

What exactly is Tissue Culture, im curious..


----------



## 808Bubbler (Dec 31, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> What exactly is Tissue Culture, im curious..


It&#699;s a way of cloning. basically you can take any part of a plant which contains the plants DNA which is any part of it. (BTW this part of the plant is about 2mm small.) And basically you put that small bit of plant in a test tube which contains a certain hormone that activates meristematic growth and root growth also. THE MAIN REASON that tissue culture is amazing is because you can get thousands of clones off of one plant in turn mass producing that plant. And since they&#699;re clones they have the same genetics as your mother plant. so imagine 1000 mother plants from the same plant.


----------



## 808Bubbler (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kje0YczE0Do


----------



## 70micronboee (Dec 31, 2009)

You don't have to spend 250 on a kit. I'll write a quick list, can be obtain a science supply store near you,look em up. Department store: you'll need a scalpel, pressure cooker(cheap ones from 60-100$ will suffice), clear plastic tote (5-10bucks) lysol, dishwashing gloves or disposable latex, creme brulee torch(or torch lighter, bic) bleach, jars(baby,quarts whatever you choose). petri dishes, test tubes, glass bottle, and a lot of other little stuff. Research into mushroom growing, you'll use the same practices to keep sterile working environments. My question is as to a recipe that works well for marijuana, or specific plants indica/sativa. It takes a long time to root,and grow large enough to plant though.


----------



## violator kush (Dec 31, 2009)

thats crazy i wonder what that stuff was


----------



## Vindicated (Jan 1, 2010)

while you can make your own agar mix, our of agar, sugar, and hormones, I would take the easier route and buy the pre-mixed agar specially designed for plant tissue culture. You can pick some up online for $30-$40 and it should have everything the plant needs. I've read good things about the coconut mix.

http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/life-science/molecular-biology/plant-biotechnology/plant-tissue-culture/product-lines.html#Culture. More specifically, look at the 'Coconut water Plant cell culture tested'. Item #C5915

Heres some additional info: http://www.omnisterra.com/botany/cp/slides/tc/tc.htm


----------



## Vindicated (Jan 1, 2010)

You don't need much if your just practicing or starting out. Just grab a small bucket, pour hot water & bleach and toss your scissors and jars into the bucket. Let it soak for 20-30 minutes. Its easier then boiling and it will kill everything. When I worked in a dental office, this was how we sterilized everything that couldn't be autoclaved (e.g the plastic suction tubes they put in your mouth during a teeth cleaning).

Then just go into the bathroom, spray the walls with a disinfectant or even soak & water. Then run a hot bath with the fan off. Get clean and rinse everything off. 

Then just pour your agar mix into the jars. fill the jars up about 2 inches. take your tissue, dip it into hydrogen peroxide, then fan it for 2-3 seconds to speed up the drying, then put it into the jar and close the lid. 

Take your jars, put a towel on, and put the jars in a safe place under CFL lighting. Watch it for a few days. Within a week you should see growth.


----------



## 70micronboee (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for additional info vindicated, I'm know tissue culture, I just know each plant has recipes that are optimal. I have seen a paper saying that someone used MS medium mir-something and skooge, but is premade stuff you gotta order, i was just looking for homemade recipes used specifically for cannabis. I've seen that generic recipe from plants from test tubes but wouldn't know if anyone has used it for ganj. Have you ever used the recipe with ccunut milk, or hreard through the grapevines? Thinkin about trying with tomatoes, but tomatoes just ain't quite the same.


----------



## brainfade (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I'm going to start shopping and doing a few test runs. I have an auto clave to keep sterile.


----------



## captain insaneo (Jan 13, 2010)

That is the problem with being on the leading edge. You are a pioneer on the frontier of future weed prairie. I think this is where dorks(me included) find themselves when contemplating there has to be something better than an aero cloner. Please keep us apprised, be our davy crocket of micropropagation.


----------



## canndo (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm tracking down some of these threads to see if anyone is still interested in this stuff. I've been pretty sucessful, the cost, although not prohibitive is higher than I'd like. All of the equipment and chemicals I needed I got for around a thousand dollars.


----------



## canndo (Mar 11, 2011)

As I have said, the trick is all in the nutrient mix and the hormone balance. Check out the pictures on my journal.


----------



## coconutbeach (Jan 3, 2016)

brainfade said:


> I've looked at a couple of produces out there and want to try it. The kits I see are around $250. Does any one know how to build your own kit to play around with and possibly successful . it apears that all the thing needed can be purchase anyware.


How has that worked out? The kit was assembled for $250 as a bargain to going to the trouble of building one's own kit. Everything in the kit is vital and users are encouraged to build onto it and source new needed items, particularly vessels like baby food jars. Everybody on this list should save baby food jars for the tissue culture cloners. We have collected, cleaned and distributed nearly 30,000 baby food jars with our earlier kits and legacy users. 

The most important thing about getting into tissue culture is to learn it properly and creating a baseline of growth and management to go by. there will be plenty of time and opportunity to save money once the plants are properly in culture. Good luck.


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 3, 2016)

coconutbeach said:


> How has that worked out? The kit was assembled for $250 as a bargain to going to the trouble of building one's own kit. Everything in the kit is vital and users are encouraged to build onto it and source new needed items, particularly vessels like baby food jars. Everybody on this list should save baby food jars for the tissue culture cloners. We have collected, cleaned and distributed nearly 30,000 baby food jars with our earlier kits and legacy users.
> 
> The most important thing about getting into tissue culture is to learn it properly and creating a baseline of growth and management to go by. there will be plenty of time and opportunity to save money once the plants are properly in culture. Good luck.


I don't know if you noticed this thread is super old, thank you for bumping it though as I've really had my eye on micro prop and am trying to get into it soon.


----------

